# Python no spill - other ideas for water change?



## crazyravr (Sep 11, 2003)

I have been using python for around 10 years now. Last week I finished re-doing my kitchen and the new faucet is one of those low water pressure / water conserving things. It now takes me at least double the time to drain the tank. 
What other ideas you guys have for water changes (2x125G tanks).


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

trash can with a pump inside of it?

I have been thinking about trying one, where the pump sucks water out of the tank, but then can push the water out of the trash can and into the sink, or yard to conserve water.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

trash can is a nice idea... especially refilling, you can get one with wheels and fill it up with water to a known mark, treat it, stick the pump in and move it from tank to tank lol


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

thats what I was thinking about, just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> trash can is a nice idea... especially refilling, you can get one with wheels and fill it up with water to a known mark, treat it, stick the pump in and move it from tank to tank lol


I'm not 100% sure but I think the trash cans with wheels might have holes in them where the axel passes through.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

not if you make a platform out of 2x4's and put the wheels on this "dolly" and then tie the trash can to the dolly. or silicone around the screws.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

matthew1884 said:


> not if you make a platform out of 2x4's and put the wheels on this "dolly" and then tie the trash can to the dolly. or silicone around the screws.


Yes but thats not one of those trash cans with wheels, thats a trashcan on a dolly.

There are other concerns with a trash can on a dolly. For example, if you intend to use 2 wheels and tip the trash can, the weight of the water could cause the can to buckle and spill water everywhere. A 4 wheel dolly would have to use casters and would pretty much be impossible to push over carpeted areas. Keep in mind that a 50g trash can full of water weighs over 400lbs so it would be basically like wheeling your refridgerator around every time you did a water change.

Better solution than trying to use a moveable storage tank is to have 1 storage tank in a central area preferably higher in the house than all the tanks and then pump or siphon water to your tanks. For example, you could fill the bathtub on the second floor (or maybe fill a garbage can in or next to the tub) and then use the 50ft python hose to siphon water to all the tanks on the first floor. Other option is to place a storage tank (like the original trash can with a pump suggestion) in the basement or anywhere, really, and use a pump to fill all the tanks. Without moving the entire trash can from tank to tank.

The point is, trash cans just weren't designed to hold water. TheFishGuy I believe once used 2 extremely heavy duty trash cans as part of a sump design for his 800g tank and I believe he had a problem and the cans buckled and dumped water everywhere when he wasn't careful with them.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Low-flow faucet? Like through the little aerator tip attached to the end of the tap? Because if so, you can just screw that off and screw back on the attachment that snaps to the end of the Python...

If its not that kind of low-flow, please disregard my comment.........  :lol:


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

It was just an idea I have not tried any method yet, nor have I thought it all out.
but in a basement with cement floors and a heayduty trash can without wheels, on a dolly, it could work and make life a little easier and faster. and if you have a fish room you don't have to mover the trash can. Just put it in the middle and have some good lengths of hose.

and then have another pump or hose hooked up to the inlet of the pump, to suck the water out of the trash can and into the drain or back into the tank if it is fresh water.

I was just brainstorming a few ideas.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Since every summer for the last 7 years or so have created drought conditions in my area, I've always opposed the idea of running the faucet to maintain the flow of a Python...

To drain my tanks, I use a 25' hose and create a siphon. In the warmer months I run it out a door or window and into the garden/lawn. I've been able to keep both vegetable gardens and flower gardnes many times prettier than neighbors during droughts (where watering gardens was highly restricted).

In the winter months when I do not want to keep the door or window proped open, I put the end of the hose in the toilet and close the lid on it to hold it in place. Modern toilets are designed not to overflow.

So my suggestion to all of you is to stop unnecessarily running water to maintain suction on your Pythons. Especially when physics gives you a free option (siphon) that doesn't waste energy.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

And if you have a canister filter, you can use the output of your canister to start the siphon by sticking the hose over the outlet and letting it pump the water into the hose for a few seconds.

I just use a hose, start siphon with the canister, fill it back up with a hose. Works great.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Toby_H*
I do the same as you normally draining it into a 20 gal plastic bin, and then draining that and watering the lawn.

in the winter I do it down the drain, the pythons just use to much water.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

or you can get a commercial size trashcan like used in food industry mostly, they are made to be placed onto and locked onto 4 wheel dollys, no holes because they expect liquid to get into the can

the lfs around here drain their tanks into them, but use hoses to fill their tanks


----------



## crazyravr (Sep 11, 2003)

Okkkkkkk so how about we stop talking about the huge trash can idea?? The tanks are in a condo with carpets and I dont have a room to store a huge barrel.

I am thinking of using something to create a siphon, I just dont know what yet. I need to pump the water into a sink so it has to go up... thats the problem.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

crazyravr said:


> I am thinking of using something to create a siphon, I just dont know what yet. I need to pump the water into a sink so it has to go up... thats the problem.


Your condo doesn't come with toilets?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pool filter? I've found a couple at thrift stores for $5 and $10, you can put longer hoses on and use one hose to siphon the poop and the other to run to a sink or toilet. 
They make decent polishers for removing fines after changing to sand also.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

after i get my "python" started i can shut the sink off and the syphon still goes


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

crazyravr said:


> I have been using python for around 10 years now. Last week I finished re-doing my kitchen and the new faucet is one of those low water pressure / water conserving things. It now takes me at least double the time to drain the tank.
> What other ideas you guys have for water changes (2x125G tanks).





> *Low-flow faucet? Like through the little aerator tip attached to the end of the tap? Because if so, you can just screw that off and screw back on the attachment that snaps to the end of the Python...*


*^^^* Cento, got it...probably a plastic disc for a flow restricter in there,
:thumb:


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Replace the faucet. Why does anyone need a low flow faucet? I understand toilets and showers, but a faucet makes no sense. You only turn the knob as far as you need and turn it off when finished. There isn't much excess waste in that!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i didnt read everyones comment but i use a powerhead to change my water.
i connect this to a hose then let it drain to my sink. then i use a shorter to vacuum the sand.
i then put the powerhead in the bucket when im putting new water.
so i fill the bucket continously and the powerhead is connected to the same hose and 
the return is filling up the tank. im usually done in less than 1 hr.


----------



## crazyravr (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanx Mel. I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You are a perfect candidate for building a portable whole house filter. If you have some basic skills, you can build one for multiple purposes for around sixty dollars. It has been mentioned several times and discribed but it has not been accepted by many. Basic idea is an inlet hose of whatever length you need, connected to a whole house filter, connected to a pump running into an output hose. If you need to dump water, put the input in the tank, start it running and it shoots the water out wherever you want it. We assume you did put it in the drain, first??? :lol: 
Catalina Aquatics has a CA1800 pump for thirty dollars that is good. The filter and cartidge maybe another thirty. Never have to drag buckets again. You also have a nice filter for those times when you want to shoot the water back into the tank to have two to clear a tank or other needs. Best thing since prepared flake food. =D>


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

*Auto Water Change System (Chemillizer HN 55)
*
Did my first water change with the new system two nights ago. NO LEAKS
I have it set up to do 2 15 water changes for now till I am sure everything is right.

Well I woke up at 6am this morning to watch my first auto water change happen. The click click click of the Chemilizer was music to my ears. I will now set it to 4 15 min water changes per day. I don't need to heat my water when I do small changes like that. Here's a chart so you can see what's going on.
Just for the record this was a very cheap set-up to build (about $600 give or take a few bucks)


----------



## OceanDevil (Jul 17, 2005)

I use a 1400 gph pump connected with pvc to a garden hose. Using the fittings I found at HD. I pump the water into the yard.

The pvc allows the pump to hang in the tanks. Suspended from the floor. It drains both the 200 and the 300 in less than an hour. In summer I can use the hose to refill them. Winter I use the python for obvious reasons.

Using a python to drain is so slow. I would rather use a pump, I will never go back.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Siphon into a rubbermaid container, they buy a decently size cheap pump to pump it into the sink. Look at the ViaAqua line of pumps, they do a good job and they don't break the bank. I've been running them for about 3 years now and love them for their price. You could do the same on refill.

Fill the container at base of the aquarium, then pump it in.

Scott


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Just buy a pump. I use a rio 1700 to drain tanks sometimes. The hose on the python, fits exactly inside a rio 1700 outlet. I remove my vacuum end of the python, cram the hose inside the rio pump, drop it in the tank, and plug it in to drain into my utility sink. It works great with about a 3 ft incline to the sink, and through 40-50 ft of hose.


----------

